# Any white person who doesn’t have a problem with being white is a Nazi who deserves a beating



## cnelsen (Jan 23, 2017)

Q: What do Richard Spencer, Gavin McInnes, and I have in common?

A: We’re all Nazis—at least according to the “anti-fascist” psychopaths who’ve physically attacked us on the streets. (Gavin and I fought back—Richard didn’t even have the opportunity, because his assailant fled immediately after sucker-punching him with an elbow to the head.)​
We also have this in common—none of us self-identifies as a Nazi.

We also all share the dubious honor of having people _applaud_ the fact that we’ve been physically attacked merely because a disturbingly large quotient of the American population seems to feel there’s nothing wrong with sucker-punching—or even murdering—someone merely on the _suspicion_ that they’re a Nazi.

And these are the people who _still_ whine about McCarthyism and the Salem Witch Trials.

I suspect it was harder to become a Nazi in Germany during the 1930s than it is in America today. Back then, I assume there was at least some paperwork you needed to fill out in order to join the Party. But in America these days, all you need to become a Nazi is to disagree with the totalitarian left. And then you’d better duck, because sooner or later someone will try to hit you—in the name of tolerance, naturally.

I suspect that it won’t be long before the only requirement for being a “Nazi” is white skin.

These people are sick fanatics, and if you disagree with a fanatic, they will automatically assume you are some sort of competing fanatic. Therefore, no fate is too awful to befall you. Since Trump is Literally Hitler, anyone who voted for him is Literally a Brownshirt and thus sorely deserves being beaten into mental retardation and lifelong incontinence.

I’ve written many times about my street encounters with a gang of “anti-racist” skinheads in Portland. Almost entirely white and upper-middle-class, they operated on the premise that since the only thing “Nazis” understand is violence, it’s pointless to engage in discussion with them.

Their leader, Pan Nesbitt, is a confirmed police informant in Portland. He snitched on his own partner in order to wriggle out of a murder charge. And when a self-identified Nazi skinhead threatened him via phone, Nesbitt ran snitching to the police again and had him imprisoned. (That Wikipedia profile refers to Nesbitt as an “anti-fascist activist,” which is a very nice way of saying “the leader of a violent and sometimes murderous skinhead gang who appeared to have carte blanche from City Hall to beat the shit out of anyone they chose to call a Nazi.”)

I suspect that this sort of thing is part of a larger pattern—across the nation, self-described Antifa (anti-fascist) fanatics engage in group attacks on anyone they choose to tag as a “Nazi” while the press and police tend to look the other way.

After all, the current climate is so warped that _The New York Times_ asked “Is it O.K. to punch a Nazi?” this weekend without a hint of irony.

They were referring to the widely publicized sucker-punch of Richard Spencer on Friday by a masked Antifa creep who ran up on Spencer while he was being interviewed, viciously elbowed his head, and then ran away. (Some have insinuated that the attacker, who has yet to be identified by police, is a _literal_ cuckold who enjoys being shat upon by women.)

For some reason, sucker-punching a man while he was looking the other way and then fleeing the scene like a scared rabbit is being celebrated by many leftists as an act of courage and heroism. Former Obama speechwriter Jon Favreau gleefully tweeted:

I don’t care how many different songs you set Richard Spencer being punched to, I’ll laugh at every one.

Favreau was hardly alone—I saw numerous tweets from celebrities and faceless twerps celebrating the cowardly assault as if the assailant was the Next Rosa Parks. It doesn’t matter how well-spoken or nonviolent Spencer is—to them, the only righteous response against him is violence.

Same goes for an incident involving Gavin McInnes and a skinny masked anti-fascist toting an anarchist flag outside the Deploraball in Washington, DC last Thursday night. As the predictably stupid, loud, emotionally histrionic, and rhetorically hyperbolic leftist crowd wailed and threw bottles and lit fires outside the event, the Antifa turd apparently took a shot at either Gavin or an associate, whereupon Gavin beat him back with a quick flurry of fists, which suddenly took all of the fight out of the bold street warrior.

The weeks leading up to Deploraball saw a huge rift emerge between the Alt-Right and what is condescendingly known as the “Alt-Lite,” which tends to eschew any criticism of Jews or any aggressive espousal of white identity politics. Organizer Mike Cernovich—who has suggested that Richard Spencer is “controlled opposition” despite the fact that Spencer was there at the beginning while Cernovich arrived very, very late to the scene—made a point of purging any potential attendees who might have been inclined to raise the Jewish Question.

But despite the Alt-Lite’s vigorous repudiation of “Nazis”—whatever the hell that term even _means_ in 2017—the Antifanatics saw them ALL as Nazis and attacked. This is crucial to understand. If you disagree with these lunatics, you are a Nazi and deserve to be exterminated—just on, you know, the off chance that you might eventually exterminate someone someday. It doesn’t matter how you may try to distinguish your own beliefs from those of National Socialism in Germany during the 1930s—THEY decide who’s a Nazi and who isn’t. They aren’t interested in debate—they want the utter elimination of all dissent. And they have the tacit sympathy of the press, academia, and global finance. Whether they will still have the sympathy of the police under the Trump Administration is yet to be determined.

To my knowledge, neither Richard, Gavin, nor I has ever so much as recommended, much less committed, physical violence against those who merely disagree with us politically. To me that suggests that we are far more secure in our beliefs than anyone who wishes to silence (or punch) us for harboring diverse opinions. It also suggests that if they aren’t willing to have a debate and only want to assault, that is a declaration of war and they should be knocked back so hard that their eyeballs fly clear across the county line.

Due to the current legal and prevailing cultural climate—which dictates that any white person who doesn’t have a problem with being white is a Nazi who deserves being beaten in public—I would only suggest defensive violence, because the courts will not be kind to you.

But if you’re going to retaliate violently, do it with an exclamation point. Do it with the crushing finesse of the Belgian soccer hooligan who decked a fat leftist who wouldn’t get out of his face. Do it with the decisiveness of the highly outnumbered European traditionalists who mopped the floor with Antifa antagonists who foolishly thought they wouldn’t fight back last summer in Sacramento.

Never throw the first punch—but always throw the last.

Jim Goad
Violent Disagreements


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jan 23, 2017)

*Thread closed due to copyright violations*.


----------

